# Project my DH made, wood working



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Since we left the porch swing and table/bench when we moved last fall, DH made this chair. He plans on making a "double" sometime soon.

He used a basic design for a glider and then adapted it to the chair.

I still need to seal it though. It is made from cedar and pine.

Thank you for looking and have a beautiful day.

JanetLee


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

This is super A++


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great chair,good wide arms,room for a coffee cup and plate,


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks super, very talented husband!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Beautifully made.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its fantastic


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

He did a wonderful job. That'll be very comfortable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Clickers said:


> Very nice work.


I agree! He does excellent work as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice looking chair. I love the way it looks . . .comfortable. He's a keeper!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bobbie K said:


> This is super A++


He will be happy with that grade :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Great chair,good wide arms,room for a coffee cup and plate,


And pattern, and, and, and...........


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Looks super, very talented husband!


Yes he is! I like that I am able to give him an idea of what I would like and he goes with it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mabougirl said:


> Beautifully made.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its fantastic


Thanks. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ann745 said:


> He did a wonderful job. That'll be very comfortable.


It is! He teased me and asked how much space I needed between the slates! Silly man. :sm16:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fran42 said:


> Nice looking chair. I love the way it looks . . .comfortable. He's a keeper!


Thanks, and yes he is! :sm08: :sm08:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow! Great chair, beautiful workmanship. Both my dad & bro have done fine woodworking (I have the double gate-leg table that dad built for mom), it's a wonderful gift.


----------



## G G Dellie (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful, and could be made with longer legs for someone who has trouble getting up and down.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

nicely done. My DH also does some wood working. Makes some nice boxes that we use for vegetable and fruit picking in the garden, as well as lots of other uses. 
He is definitely a keeper. 
You said you moved, are you in the same area? I am sure you are the KPer that posts pictures of "country walks".


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

What a lovely chair and what a lucky lady you are I would love to have such a talented husband. Mines very helpful just useless in the diy department


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

A very beautiful chair. My son uses pallets and makes garden chairs, picnic tables for adults and children, outdoor play houses, etc. He sands and rounds the edges as they can be very shart. Your husband is very talented.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Your husband is SO talented--as is mine when it comes to woodworking!! And other things, too--such as gardening, construction, remodeling, etc. Aren't we very luck wives!! Tell him he is not an amateur--these are professional looking!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm25:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Lucky you. It is a beautiful chair and your husband is very talented.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Superb, he's a very clever man. They look lovely and comfortable ????


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great chair, lucky you with such a talented DH.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Since we left the porch swing and table/bench when we moved last fall, DH made this chair. He plans on making a "double" sometime soon.
> 
> He used a basic design for a glider and then adapted it to the chair.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice he bought slats or made his own.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great job! I hope there are more to come


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice & with some outdoor pillows you're all set!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful chair.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, JanetLee, Joe did a fantastic job. Beautifully made... enjoy.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think I can add to what everyone else has said but can I borrow him for a short while???


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Folks on page 2, thank you so much! Yes, he is really good at this wood working thing. Been doing it for our entire marriage and that has been a bit over 30 years. He has made a lot of things for us.

A lot of the cross stitch that I have posted with frames are frames that he has made for me. The floss chest, which is about 5 feet tall, and about 30 inches wide and 24 inches deep, he also made for me. Plus so many other things.

The height of the seat is actually good for getting up. He knows since my knee injury a few years back that I can have problems standing up. Which is also why the arms are wider.

DH does a good job of sanding also. He is very particular at times for me to not touch something until he is finished sanding. Something about the oils on the skin can interfere with his sanding.

He is not too crazy about gardening, but will help me when I ask. And telling flowers from weeds can be a challenge! :sm02:

And yes, I am the one who posts pictures of my "nature walks"! Too pretty not to share.

And pillows, oh my, the number and shape of cushions I have! I have several that will fit the chair perfectly! I am definitely a cushion person!

And I am looking forward to the "two-seater" he plans on making. We both like sitting outside in good weather.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Wow, JanetLee, Joe did a fantastic job. Beautifully made... enjoy.


Thanks, Mary! He did do a fantastic job!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Since we left the porch swing and table/bench when we moved last fall, DH made this chair. He plans on making a "double" sometime soon.
> 
> He used a basic design for a glider and then adapted it to the chair.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work. I would have like the glider chair, too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I don't think I can add to what everyone else has said but can I borrow him for a short while???


I am sure he would enjoy a trip to Australia, but it could be a tad expensive! :sm06:

And yes, he has made furniture for others also. He is like me and my knitting, likes to know something is going to a good home when finished.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Great looking chair.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I can see right now that when your hubby retires he will keep himself busy....that's a good thing. The chair looks very sturdy and well made. I agree with the others who've said he is very talented and certainly a keeper.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I can see right now that when your hubby retires he will keep himself busy....that's a good thing. The chair looks very sturdy and well made. I agree with the others who've said he is very talented and certainly a keeper.


He is not waiting until retirement! If he could make a living with wood working, he would. So many folks now don't appreciate the time and effort that goes into making things, as well we whom play with sticks and string can verify!

But, as long as he keeps making things my mind comes up with, we are both happy. I have a vague idea of what I want, and he takes it from there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

YNotCrochet said:


> Fantastic work. I would have like the glider chair, too!


He is actually debating that one also! He knows I love a rocker and thinks I might like the glider.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice..it looks so comfortable looking...He is quite the wood-worker...Lucky You!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I like his design as it is not as sloped as the Adirondack type. I find them hard to get out of and I don't like the way I feel like i need to be leaning forward all th etime to see , read, or eat. His version looks more comfortable.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice! 

My husband used to make me picture frames for all my cross stitch pictures. He didn't like to make the same thing twice, so I have literally dozens of original frames. Most he made from old recycled wood. They are beautiful. Now I have to go to Hobby Lobby or Michaels for my frames and while they're nice, there's not as beautiful as the ones my husband made.


----------



## Deanie1129 (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks very garden mode chic and I would imagine very comfortable!

Having a tiny (bony! :sm12: ) butt, I can usually "see" what would be comfortable or not!!

Naturally, a nice cushion or two would make it even better!

You have a "handy" DH!!

regards

Andy


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your husband is so talented! Beautiful job!

Hazel


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

very talented man...he's a keeper!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

what a beautiful chair. I love woodworking, but I don't know how to do it. I just love the smell of new wood. Your hubby is very talented.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it! Such a talented guy! DH got an old bench - cleaned it up & replaced the wood slats. I use it when I sit out in our fenced back yard with my dogs. It is comfortable and we get to spend some quality time together.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

He is quite the craftsman! Nice chair.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

He's a keeper. Beautiful chair.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I like that the seat is more level than traditional Adirondack chairs and is easier to get out of.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks so comfy! Your husband did a great job.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

He did a super fantastic job! Is beautiful!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Great piece. I just love the warmth and look of wood. i know plastic is practical and all but it just doesn't look a good. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow nice!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

So it's not just you, he's a talented crafter too. What a pair, what a chair!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic work, very talented husband.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

He did a nice job with it! He better hurry up and do the second one or you will both be trying to use this one at the same time. :sm02:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good job! The chair looks great.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

He is terrific


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Dh did a fantastic job. Beautiful job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> I like his design as it is not as sloped as the Adirondack type. I find them hard to get out of and I don't like the way I feel like i need to be leaning forward all th etime to see , read, or eat. His version looks more comfortable.


I so agree with you! He did make me one of those years ago and we ended up giving it away to someone who loved it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> Very nice!
> 
> My husband used to make me picture frames for all my cross stitch pictures. He didn't like to make the same thing twice, so I have literally dozens of original frames. Most he made from old recycled wood. They are beautiful. Now I have to go to Hobby Lobby or Michaels for my frames and while they're nice, there's not as beautiful as the ones my husband made.


I know! DH is very good with wood, and has used some very unusual woods making the frames for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> It looks very garden mode chic and I would imagine very comfortable!
> 
> Having a tiny (bony! :sm12: ) butt, I can usually "see" what would be comfortable or not!!
> 
> ...


Had to chuckle! Don't need a bony butt to want cushions! Plus I have so many, I can pick and choose which ones to use. :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, he is very talented when it comes to working with wood. Give him an idea and away he goes!

I am not good with wood working either. I would love to be, but I cannot draw a straight line, much less cut one on a saw! You don't want to see the rabbit hutches I made back in the 70s! :sm06:

It is fairly easy to get out of. A lady I know was over yesterday and I think she wanted to take it home with her!

Yes, wood is so much warmer that plastic. Looking forward to replacing the carpets in this new house with wood eventually.

Yes, we both craft! Nice to have a hubby who knows how to make things also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> He did a nice job with it! He better hurry up and do the second one or you will both be trying to use this one at the same time. :sm02:


When I read this one he just shrugged and had a silly grin on his face! :sm17:


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Great job!! Looks nice and comfortable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you momannette!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

